
Coronavirus crisis has made Brazil an ideal vaccine laboratory - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/15/world/americas/brazil-coronavirus-vaccine.html
======
AtomicPlayboy
Also two regions in Brazil are interested in the incompletely-tested Russian
vaccine. If it backfires, that could cause resistance in the population
against a successful one. That's a good time for a right-wing negationist
governant to be anti-commie.

~~~
missedthecue
Unless the vaccine kills a lot of people, I don't see more resistance to
future vaccines being likely (that is, more resistance than there is at
present). If it fails and gives them coronavirus, it's not a big deal. If it
fails and does nothing, it is also not a big deal. It's not like the same risk
of giving them polio or smallpox or something.

~~~
tuatoru
If it fails and sensitizes people to the virus, so that they have more severe
reactions to it, it could be a very big deal.

If vaccination causes people to relax other hygiene practices due to a false
belief that the vaccine protects them, then that will make the next wave
worse.

------
aszantu
tldr?

~~~
ageitgey
You test vaccines by waiting to see if the vaccinated group gets sick less
often than the control group, so you need a place with a high rate of public
transmission. It's also helpful if that place has doctors with expertise in
vaccine trials. Brazil has both.

~~~
niea_11
Thanks!

